# Accent Color for Bedroom



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

I made you a saturated color wheel anchored to STAMPEDE at the top. Your options for an accent that pop might be:

1. Triadic colors. Yours is actually an orangish sort of grey and triadic colors would be greenish and purplish. Forgive the ishes.

2. Complimentary colors. The color compliment is directly across from your wall color on the color wheel.

3. A common and popular color scheme is split compliments. Split compliments are to the right and left of the complimentary color and this would match up nicely with the blue green/turquoise you had in mind. Good choice whether you realized it or not!

Remember with an accent a little splash of concentrated color can go a long way. You can also tint and shade any hue and not change its color. You might want to do the ceiling in one of the split compliments or triadic colors.

If you want, you can grab the RGB code of any pixel in the color wheel and go to www.easyrgb.com (free). Load the code, pick a paint collection and the system will kick out the four closest matches. If you are using Ben Moore you can then go to their free color viewer and virtually paint/color your room, cushions, etc.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

sdsester, you're really good at this color choice stuff. :thumbup:
how do you read this...look at the top color, and the closest
to your color, the opposite is the companion color?

Are you good at picking colors for fabric as well ? ...I know I'm
pretty good at design and style, but color choices are my weakness.
I'll be sure to ask for your help on my next upholstery color
choice. :yes:


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

Two Knots said:


> sdsester, you're really good at this color choice stuff. :thumbup:
> how do you read this...look at the top color, and the closest
> to your color, the opposite is the companion color?
> 
> ...


Studied color for many, many years. It is second nature but thanks for the compliment (no pun intended). I practiced (and may again) color consulting for many years with design trades, architects and so forth as my major clients.

Colors next to each other on a color wheel are analogous. Analogous color schemes are supposedly soothing because they have no tension to them. It is easy for them to get boring if you are not careful though.

As mentioned, the color's compliment is always the one directly across from it on a color wheel. A basic color theory is that complimentary colors of equal intensity cancel each other out as our tiny brains process them together. We experience some sort of color neutrality. By using the split compliments, just off to either side of the compliment, we begin to perceive color differences again. 

Happy to help with some basic color possibilities with regard to fabrics---or anything else---but beyond that will suggest you work with an interior designer that knows more about fabric properties, sources, and fabrication than I do. I am hard pressed to sew a button on a shirt. Working with an interior designer is a wonderful experience and will open up access to fabrics, furnishings, accessories and so forth to which you do not currently have access. Most draw a major part of their income from commissions on what they buy for you so you will end up paying no more for things than trying to do it on your own at retail stores availed you. And you will get exactly what you want without compromises. 

Post or private mail any time with color challenges. I will do what I can.


----------

